# Travis the Chimp mauls 55 yr old woman



## Detroit City (Feb 18, 2009)

Classic stuff:




			
				cnn.com said:
			
		

> -- A Connecticut woman pleaded for police to "please hurry" to save a friend from an attack by a pet chimpanzee, according to emotional 911 recordings released Tuesday by Stamford police.
> 
> Police say Travis, seen here as a younger chimp, was like a child to his owner, Sandra Herold.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 18, 2009)

No doubt he'll feature on one of those 'When chimps go mad' type progs that Ch5 or Sky 3 feature regularly


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 18, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> No doubt he'll feature on one of those 'When chimps go mad' type progs that Ch5 or Sky 3 feature regularly



i suppose as Travis was already on TV


----------



## wanizame (Mar 1, 2009)

Cease with the post..Evolution is supposed to admire our progress? Darwin Awards Nominee Owner' ? Please mark as  *'this advice may be distasteful to your intelligence'*


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2009)

That's horredous. I can't believe anyone would live like that.


----------



## jimadore (Mar 1, 2009)

Chimps are very  very strong? Ref  Mary chipperfield  of circus  fame? she got done for hitting hers with an iron bar ?trying to train it. She said its the best way because a full grow Chimp can pull your arms off .


----------



## wanizame (Mar 3, 2009)

Keeping a primate with decent intelligence and limited frontal lobe control is tantamount to asking for trouble...Not rocket science peeps..The reportage in the US on this has been both distasteful and rag top journalism.

http://www.nationalenquirer.com/commercial_ape_attacks/celebrity/66224

Treat animals badly and then express outrage when they react...


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 3, 2009)

wanizame said:


> ...Not rocket science peeps.....



even rocket scientists fuck up once in a while


----------



## wanizame (Mar 3, 2009)

Hmm, yeah, but this isn't rocket science...You: Scenario: Enraged Monkey: with Strength of two human people running at you..? Feeling the need for alarm here.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 3, 2009)

If people won't fit their chimps with electroshock collars, they have only themselves to blame.


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 12, 2009)

*bump*

Awful injuries.  This woman is very brave


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 12, 2009)

Fucking stupid woman more like.

Alpha male chimp - not a pet.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 12, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> Fucking stupid woman more like.
> 
> Alpha male chimp - not a pet.



The woman who was injured was not the owner of the chimp.


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 12, 2009)

It was the friend's chimp.  This woman was in the wrong place at the wrong time.  This is what she looked like before


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 12, 2009)

It was the damage to the arms that also shocked me.  One taken off at the wrist it seems.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 12, 2009)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> The woman who was injured was not the owner of the chimp.



I'm aware of that but if a mate of mine had a twelve and a half stone adult male chimp I wouldn't be stupid enough to be anywhere near it.


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 12, 2009)

It makes me feel sick


----------

